# Piraya Piranha Almost Near Death !



## iam5abi (Oct 10, 2011)

so i picked up this piraya piranha for 60 bucks from someone who was getting rid of his shoal. he had 5 piraya and they decided to team up on the smaller one. you can see what they did to him in the pic and clearly he was in rough shape but he made it through.

when i asked the owner what he used to help treat the piraya with the guy said nothing. i was shocked to see how well the fish had recovered so far.

the more recent pic was taken yesterday when i put him in my tank. the skin is still healing over. i wanted to ask you guys what types of medication i should use to aid in the healing process of his scales besides the aquarium salt i have added.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Things appear to be healing nicely, I wouldnt add anything more than the salt.

Good save, thing was in bad shape!


----------

